# Silly Hypothetical Battles



## Svrtnsse (Mar 17, 2015)

Tiffany Aching vs Harry Potter - who'd win? Why?

(thanks to Ireth for accidentally reminding me of this oh so serious question)


----------



## Ireth (Mar 17, 2015)

Ooh, tough one... I think I have to say Harry Potter. He can do nonverbal jinxes and stuff, after all. He'd be able to attack faster than Tiffany could defend. Then again, the Feegles would have a thing or two to say about Harry fighting their "big wee hag"...


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Mar 17, 2015)

I know nothing of the second so I won't say a thing, but these types of things are my guiltiest of pleasures. I love them oh so very much. I even put some of my characters in these situations with other characters of mine just because.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Mar 17, 2015)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> I know nothing of the second so I won't say a thing, but these types of things are my guiltiest of pleasures. I love them oh so very much. I even put some of my characters in these situations with other characters of mine just because.



To be very brief:
Tiffany Aching is basically Terry Prattchet's version of Harry Potter.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Mar 17, 2015)

It seems to me, that in a fair fight where the outcome depends only on magical power and skill, Harry Potter would be the winner. 

The keyword here is fair fight (keywords, are). I can't see Tiffany Aching getting into a fair fight with Harry Potter - or with anyone else for that matter. Sure, she'd end up in situations where she'd have to get into a fight, but it probably wouldn't end up being a fair one. I'm not saying Tiffany Aching would cheat, but there are things such as creative interpretation of rules, and being prepared. I can definitely see Tiffany Aching making use of both of those.
I'm less convinced Harry Potter would. He'd definitely be prepared - both mentally and physically. He might even have an ace up his sleeve, but Tiffany Aching would too, and her ace would be acer. That's just who she is.

Yes, I'm biased. I much prefer Tiffany Aching to Harry Potter, so I hope (and think), she'd come out on top.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 18, 2015)

Svrtnsse said:


> It seems to me, that in a fair fight where the outcome depends only on magical power and skill, Harry Potter would be the winner.
> 
> The keyword here is fair fight (keywords, are). I can't see Tiffany Aching getting into a fair fight with Harry Potter - or with anyone else for that matter. Sure, she'd end up in situations where she'd have to get into a fight, but it probably wouldn't end up being a fair one. I'm not saying Tiffany Aching would cheat, but there are things such as creative interpretation of rules, and being prepared. I can definitely see Tiffany Aching making use of both of those.
> I'm less convinced Harry Potter would. He'd definitely be prepared - both mentally and physically. He might even have an ace up his sleeve, but Tiffany Aching would too, and her ace would be acer. That's just who she is.
> ...


Wot Svrtnsse said!
I'd never bet against a Witch... Especially Terry Pratchett's.
They are all about winning the War but not always the Battle...


----------

